# Novel Rotary-Turbo-InFlow Tech / Gearturbine Project - Featured Development



## retrodynamic (May 4, 2013)

GEARTURBINE PROJECT
Atypical InFlow Thermodynamic
Technology Proposal Submission
Novel Fueled Motor Engine Type







*State of the art Innovative concept Top system Higher efficient percent. 
Have similar system of the Aeolipile Heron Steam device from Alexandria 10-70 AD.

YouTube; * Atypical New  GEARTURBINE / Retrodynamic = DextroRPM VS LevoInFlow + Ying Yang Thrust Way Type - Non Waste Looses

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cPo9Lf44TE[/ame]  

*8-X/Y Thermodynamic CYCLE - Way Steps:
1)1-Compression / bigger
2)2-Turbo 1 cold
3)2-Turbo 2 cold
4)2-Combustion - circular motion flames / opposites
5)2-Thrust - single turbo & planetary gears / ying yang
6)2-Turbo 2 hot
7)2-Turbo 1 hot
8)1-Turbine / bigger

http://thumbsnap.com/s/Xx6rXpv6.jpg 

-New Form-Function Motor-Engine Device. Next Step, Epic Design Change, Broken-Seal Revelation. -Desirable Power-Plant Innovation.

-With Retrodynamic Dextrogiro vs. Levogiro Phenomenon Effect. / Rotor-RPM VS InFlow / front to front; "Collision-Interaction Type" - inflow vs. blades-gear-move. Technical unique dynamic innovative motion mode. [Retrodynamic Reaction = When the inflow have more velocity the rotor have more RPM Acceleration, with high (XY Position) Momentum] Which the internal flow (and rotor) duplicate its speed, when activated being in a rotor (and inflow) with [inverse] opposite Turns. A very strong Novel concept of torque power thrust.

-Non-waste parasitic looses system for cooling, lubrication & combustion. 

-Shape-Mass + Rotary-Motion = Inertia-Dynamic / Form-Function Wide [Flat] Cylindrical shape + positive dynamic rotary mass = continue Inertia kinetic positive tendency motion. Like a Flywheel.

-Combustion 2Two continue circular [Rockets] flames. [ying yang] opposite to the other.  With 2TWO very long distance INFLOW [inside propulsion] CONDUITS. -4 TURBOS Rotary Total Thrust-Power Regeneration Power System. -Mechanical direct 2two [Small] Planetary Gears at polar position. -Like the Ying Yang Symbol/Concept. -Wide out the Rotor circumference were have much more lever [HIGH Torque] POWER THRUST. -Military benefits; No blade erosion by sand & very low heat target profile. -3 points of power thrust; 1-flow way, 2-gear, 3-turbine. *Patent; Dic. 1991 IMPI Mexico #197187 All Rights Reserved. Carlos Barrera.

http://thumbsnap.com/s/rsgtsgNj.jpg 

th_wav
    
:hDe: :idea:


----------



## Herbiev (May 5, 2013)

Hi Retrodynamic. An interesting looking engine. Perhaps we could start with an introduction


----------



## retrodynamic (May 6, 2013)

Sorry Herbie about.
Yes I know its like a touch in cold.
I just simple want to present my project, at this great forum because, its the top place, were the motor engines are made by own people hands (and own machines to).
The best plataform to present my concepts.
Thanks, very much.
Regards.
*discussion* *beer*
Thm: :-*


----------



## retrodynamic (May 6, 2013)

Traduccion al Español: 

Tecnología Termodinámica Atípica - Proyecto, Turbina de Engrane

PROYECTO TURBINA de ENGRANE

Innovación de un Nuevo Motor de Turbina Combustionado - Turbo-Rotativo.

El Motor de Turbina de Engrane, nace de la esencial necesidad global ecológica contemporánea, de un motor combustionado de eficiente poder. 

De trasmisión de poder mediante barra (tubo) para aplicaciones de: aire, mar, tierra y generación de electricidad.

Es similar en su simple función básica a la Turbina de Herón de Alexandria 10-70AD.

YouTube Video; Atypical New * GEARTURBINE / Retrodynamic = DextroRPM => VS <=LevoInFlow + Ying Yang Thrust Way Type - Non Waste Looses

*8-X/Y Etapas de Ciclo Termodinámico; 
1-Compression,  
2-Turbo1/Frio, 
3-Turbo2/Frio, 
4-Combustion/Circular, 
5-Poder/Turbina Individual y Engrane, 
6-Turbo2/Caliente, 
7-Turbo1/Caliente, 
8-Turbina/Expulsión.

*Turbina de Engrane/Gearturbine) un sistema que primeramente se incrementa su compresión mediante la reducción de la circunferencia de los conductos, de uno grande hacia dos más reducidos y con una proyección muy larga (similar a un sistema digestivo, y también al concepto de propulsión por tubo de escape) perfectamente bien balanceado empieza donde termina como una víbora mordiéndose su propia cola.

-No tiene perdidas de energía para su sistema de enfriamiento, combustión y lubricación. Se compone de un rotor que internamente esta activo con 4 parejas de turbocompresores con una técnica dinámica de efecto retrodinamicos. 

-3 etapas de compresión antes de la combustión. -3 puntos de fuerza; 1-flama, 2-engrane, 3-propulsion en un solo sistema. -Motor hibrido; turbinas de acción y reacción en un solo sistema.

-Simple fuerza mecánica directa con dos pequeños  engranes (concepto de gran torque) presentados con una posición polar, y apoyándose dentro de un engrane grande en una carcasa y con un movimiento planetario, de esta manera resolviendo la reducción de rápido a lento RPM de una manera muy sencilla y haciendo posible para aplicación de tierra. 

-Para su combustión tiene dos flamas continuas girando (de combustión completa y limpia (no como el pistón))similar al movimiento circular de  el símbolo YING YANG. 

-El único con la cualidad técnica de efecto Retrodynamico "dextrógiro contra levógiro" y pasa cuando el flujo interno gira contario al movimiento del rotor haciendo un fenómeno muy fuerte (que sería tomando de ejemplo a un boxeador, es como moverse para el lado del golpe) Retrodinamico; duplicando la potencia con la misma unidad de energía. Con Forma-Función cilíndrica que mantiene la fuerza cinética positiva de movimiento continuo.

El más innovador proyecto de motor actualmente. Con un muy elevado porcentaje de eficiencia .Patente; Dic. 1991 IMPI México #197187 - Carlos Barrera. -Diseñador Independiente, Inventor y dueño del proyecto. - Todos los derechos reservados. - Monterrey NL México.


----------



## retrodynamic (May 6, 2013)

Isometric draw gearturbine project


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 6, 2013)

So... are you Carlos Barrera Garza?  That's very interesting, all those big industrial names and this hasn't taken off yet?  Why introduce here?  Are you looking for a builder?  Apologies in advance but this is looking like another Polish invented engine.


----------



## retrodynamic (May 7, 2013)

Thanks very much.
For your fine courtesy.
Regards.


----------

